# turnar e estatus



## cochis0

Oi!

Cómo que eu posso traduzir ao Portugues a palavra TURNAR.

La administración deverá TURNAR el paquete al siguiente estatus.

Tenho ouvido a palavra ESTATUS tmb em portugues, mas nao tou certa se ANDAMENTO é a mesma coisa.

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Turnar terá a ver com algum dos sinônimos do nosso dicionário acima?
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/turnar

estatus= status
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/estatus


----------



## cochis0

Talvez é REVEZAR mas como se utiliza a palvra revezar em contexto?
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

La administración deverá TURNAR el paquete al siguiente estatus.
A administração deverá alternar/ revezar o pacote para o seguinte status. (Acredito que em seguida deve constar qual é ou era o status).


----------



## Carfer

_'Revezar_', neste contexto, não, me parece. Dizemos '_revezar'_ quando duas pessoas se alternam na execução duma tarefa

O DRAE dá duas definições de '_turnar_' : a primeira corresponde em português a 'fazer _turno', 'alternar', 'revezar'_. A segunda, de uso no México, corresponde em português a '_remeter_'

Nesta frase preferiria usar '_modificar_', '_alterar_', porque nada parece sugerir a ideia de alternância entre estados. A que dá é a de que a administração deve alterar o estado e ponto final.

Trata-se de terminologia informática (status dum pacote de dados)? É que, fora desse contexto, a frase parece ser bastante críptica.


----------



## cochis0

...é terminolgia informática sim. Mas a o texto é mexicano mesmo entao acho que pode ser REMETER mais do que modificar vc nao acha é como dizer que alguma coisa se ENVIA a outro lugar.


----------



## Carfer

cochis0 said:


> ...é terminolgia informática sim. Mas a o texto é mexicano mesmo entao acho que pode ser REMETER mais do que modificar vc nao acha é como dizer que alguma coisa se ENVIA a outro lugar.


 
Essa é a definição que o DRAE efectivamente dá para '_turnar_' num contexto jurídico-administrativo mexicano. Só que, se assim for, neste caso parece que '_estatus_' é a entidade a quem se envia, o que é estranho.

Quando sugeri '_modificar_', '_alterar_' estava a pensar em modificar o '_status_' do pacote, não em modificar o pacote. Implica mudar um pouco o fraseado mas, se for o que estou a pensar, vai na prática dar ao mesmo sentido, visto que a modificação do '_status_' do pacote de dados se faz por alteração dum '_bit_' do próprio pacote. Mesmo assim, continuo a achar a redacção estranha. Se acha que ainda vale a pena, pode fornecer mais contexto?


----------



## cochis0

muito obrigada e claro que sim! Pego o que diz no texto:

O administrador geral realiza o mesmo que o advogado interno e tem as opções adicionais de:
·         Salvar: Guardar a conciliação
·         Cancelar: Cancelar a conciliação
·         TURNAR: A SOLICITUDE deve voltar ao ESTATUS: 20 Processo de designação (asignación en español de asignarle algo a alguien).
Entendo que se deve TURNAR para voltar a um determinado ESTATUS o seja a um passo do processo... tou errada???


----------



## Carfer

Você está a traduzir de espanhol para o português, não é verdade, cochis? Se for o caso, faça-me um favor: envie as frases originais, não traduzidas.
O contexto que deu aumentou-me a perplexidade porque agora há outras palavras que parecem deslocadas no contexto: administrador geral, advogado interno, conciliação, por exemplo. 
O que eu depreendo é que se trata dum programa informático para uso dos tribunais. Intuo que '_TURNAR: A SOLICITUDE deve voltar ao ESTATUS: 20 Processo de designação_' deve querer dizer 'RETORNAR: o requerimento deve voltar ao status 20 - processo de designação', ou seja o requerimento/pedido deve retornar a um estado anterior (o 20) a aguardar designação, possívelmente de quem se ocupe dele. Mas será? Detesto arriscar traduzir frases cujo conteúdo e alcance não entendo bem.

Já agora, o texto espanhol não será já ele próprio tradução do inglês?


----------



## cochis0

En español:
Administrador general
Abogado interno
Conciliación

Retornar: o requerimento deve voltar ao estatus 20 - processo de designacao --- eu acho isto bem! eu tambem entendo o contexto assim.


----------



## Carfer

cochis0 said:


> En español:
> Administrador general
> Abogado interno
> Conciliación


 
Estamos perante realidades que desconheço: não sei o que são o _'Administrador general_' nem o _'Abogado interno', _nem o que é que eles têm que ver com conciliações, se é que '_conciliación_' é mesmo o acordo das partes que resolve o litigio. Tampouco percebo porque é que após a conciliação (que, tecnicamente põe termo ao processo) este haja de voltar a um estado anterior à espera de designação.

Quer dizer, sei o que significa cada uma das palavras individualmente considerada, não faço é ideia do que querem dizer todas juntas nesta frase. A dificuldade da tradução reside aí, claro.


----------



## cochis0

E isso mesmo! Mas bom administrador general em portugues sim é administrador geral né? o mesmo que abogado interno sería advogado interno nao é assim?
Achei o que turnar quer dizer no contexto: quer dizer ENVIAR (en español un sinónimo de turnar es enviar) entao posso utilizar ENVIAR ou melhor REMETER?
Nossa é dificil!


----------



## Mangato

Tengo que decir que no conozco el significado de Turnar, más que en el significado "revezar" utilizar el turno correspondiente. Mas por el contexto, parece tener el mismo siginificado que* tornar* = volver, regresar.

Status en electrónica digital (telcomunicaciones) viene a significar una situación estable y predeterminada, que comporta unas prestaciones concretas. Tal vez en informática significa lo mismo.

Un equipo de telecomunicación puede por ejemplo estar en status 5 y se evoluciona al status 6, para introducir mejoras, nuevas prestaciones o resolver  defectos. Es algo así como la edición de un equipo. Estos status deben de ser compatibles con el software de los periféricos. De hecho ocurre que al actualizar un equipo a un status superior, algunos terminales pueden dejar de funcionar porque no son evolucionables. (Esto no deja de ser una técnica de venta).

Perdonen esta explicación que tal vez no aporte nada, pero por si facilita alguna idea


----------



## cochis0

Claro que aporta! Todo lo que pueda tener yo de mayor conocimento me ayuda mucho! Muchas gracias!
Me comentan que en español podemos usar ENVIAR o TURNAR e significa lo mismo


----------



## Carfer

cochis0 said:


> E isso mesmo! Mas bom administrador general em portugues sim é administrador geral né? o mesmo que abogado interno sería advogado interno nao é assim?
> Achei o que turnar quer dizer no contexto: quer dizer ENVIAR (en español un sinónimo de turnar es enviar) entao posso utilizar ENVIAR ou melhor REMETER?
> Nossa é dificil!


 
Sim, claro, mas o que é que fazem? Repare, se eu traduzir '_fiscal_' (espanhol) por '_fiscal_' em português também posso perguntar se não é o mesmo. É? Parece, mas não. O '_fiscal_' espanhol é o 'delegado _do Ministério Público'_ português. As mesmas palavras não quer dizer que signifiquem a mesma coisa. Ora, nós não temos advogados internos nem administradores gerais no âmbito dos nossos tribunais nem imagino o que isso queira dizer para procurar um equivalente. Portanto, só a semelhança das palavras não me chega.

Mas quanto ao enviar ou remeter, sim, claro, estou de acordo. Ah!, já agora, são sinónimos.


----------



## cochis0

o advogado interno e externo sao da companhia de seguros. Tem um advogado que trabalha dentro da companhia e outro que trabalha fora dela entao um advogado e interno e outro é externo.
En cuanto a administrador general: es quien está a la cabeza de todos los procesos de los que estamos hablando. QUE COMPLICADO! Llevo días con las mismas 5 palabras y no puedo avanzar jiji.


----------



## Carfer

Ah, bem! Então, se é esse o contexto, só há que alterar uma coisa. Substitua '_requerimento_' por '_pedido_', dado que o âmbito é privado, como já expliquei noutro tópico aberto por si e acho que, no essencial, tem a questão resolvida. '_Turnar_' significa então '_enviar'_ ou '_remeter_', tanto faz. Avance e boa sorte com o resto.


----------



## cochis0

Carfer:
Muito obrigada pela ajuda! Vc foi muita ajuda mesmo! E acho que agora sim posso avancar!


----------

